# XLR250 Kill Light Installed...



## Chet Punisher

Here she is...




























Charging the batteries now. Hopefully will be able to see how it throws a beam tonight...


----------



## youngdon

Post a review for us if you will Chet. I may need a light soon.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Agreed! I am in the market for a light too.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

a light is in my market too and would love to know how that one works


----------



## Chet Punisher

Took some video... I am not a filming expert...


----------



## El Gato Loco

Good stuff.... is there good eye shine when using that light? I know white and red lights allow for some good eye shine, but how about the green one?


----------



## bones44

Excellent shine with mine. I had one on a fox a few days ago. The halo does a great job just with the eyes. It's a pretty awesome setup. I'm glad I bought one. Very satisfied. Thanks for showing that Chet.


----------



## bgfireguy

Man I wish you guys wouldve said something Ive had one of these lights for two months now and have used all three colors. Even designed and bulit my own hillbilly scope mount for it.


----------



## bones44

Oh, now you show up for the party. LOL


----------



## bgfireguy

oh shut up Tom, been busy the last few days and was out scouting the last 2 nights, using this light in fact. lol


----------



## bones44

HAHA !


----------



## oneshotcowboy

i wonder whats the shooting distance with it


----------



## Chet Punisher

I dont have a huge back yard...


----------



## youngdon

The guarantee it to 250yds, I looked at their site but didn't see how many lumens it puts out. Most other lights rate their output of light in lumens and it would be nice to compare apples to apples. The Hogzilla light boasts 250 lumens in their series II. I have not seen any real reviews of the Hogzilla though.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Looks like people on Amazon like it:

Kill Light XLR250

They have this "Pro Package" too:

Kill Light XLR250 "Pro Package" Gun ...

I think I am going to jump on one of these. Really surprised lumens are not mentioned though???


----------



## Chet Punisher

Chris. Dont buy it from Amazon... Way over priced. I bought mine from here:

http://www.texasdirecthunting.com/servlet/the-122/kill-light-xlr250-rifle/Detail

OR here...

http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/products/Elusive-Wildlife-Technologies-Gun-Mounted-Green-LED-Kill-Light-Package-XLR250-Green.html

OR here...

http://shop.boondock-outdoors.com/Elusive-Wildlife-Technologies-XLR-250-gun-mount-light-kits-EWT-Kill-light-XLR-250.htm


----------



## bar-d

I have the green light from Boondock Outdoors. Shipping was free.


----------



## knapper

I have a couple of these lights and have checked them out at a distance of about 200 yds and found that they will light up leafless trees to about 200 yds. in a lighted area, street lights and will also light up reflective tape as good as any light. Green lets you reach farther than red but ruin your night vision like white will do. I have mine set up to move it from one to another firearm in about 10 sec. using quick detach scope rings and normal weaver type mount fixed to the different other scopes or guns. Want pictures?


----------



## youngdon

Sure ! We'll always take pictures !


----------



## Predatorhunter

knapper said:


> Want pictures?


Oh yeah, I always like pictures.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

knapper... did you actually ask if we wanted pictures????? thats like asking the coyote if he wants to eat the lil kitty in the yard.....lol well of course we do


----------



## bgfireguy

Yea I would like to see your setup for swapping it out. I made my hillbilly rig cause I got tired of trying to scan by swinging the whole gun around. So i guess knapper you show yours and Ill show you mine.


----------



## knapper

I got the pictures but I can't get them into the site. Do I just hold them up to the monitor and everyone can see them?


----------



## Mitch_RAGE

knapper go to reply message. and at the bottom of the text box. there is a button marked More reply options. open that and at the bottom where it says attach files upload pics one at a time from your system.


----------



## knapper

Here are the pictures finally. All of the stuff is available locally or from ebay and it just takes time to find it all, the prices are not that expensive.


----------



## youngdon

Nice work Knapper. Do you have the remote pressure switch also ? I wonder how well that transfers back and forth.


----------



## bones44

I have both switches and they are just velcro'd on where ever you'd like them to go.


----------



## hassell

Sweet, nice set-up.


----------



## HowlinRed

I have a red one and have mixed feelings about it. There is no way that I'm getting 250 yards out of mine. It may light up eyes at about 175 yards but your not gonna be able to identify your target. May just be my light though.


----------



## knapper

The green light shines farther and when you are at 200 yds. all you will probally see first is the eyes. I use the constant on so I can very the hold and not have to worry about the light going out.


----------



## knapper

They switch from one to another is easy just use the quick release and then move it to the other one there is some difference from on to the other where they point but they both work very well, only been able to test them at the range. Using the push button on the back I can have one on one of the weapons and use one in my hand I leave them on and have two extra batteries for them both. Even in the cold they will last for a couple of hours, being lithium batteries.


----------



## glenway

I'm in. Just ordered one of the green LED units. I'm not concerned about the lighting distance, as long as 200 yards will work, because in Michigan we can hunt at night, but only with rimfires. The new light will sit atop my 17 HMR. Just hope my dead-deer bait will still be there when the light arrives. The 'yotes are really working on it now.

Thanks for helping me decide which light to buy.


----------

